# IOM Photo and Video thread



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Please post your IOM pics and Videos here in one place for eveyone to enjoy 8)

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Quotes of the tour-

Dubbsey (Yes I know it's Dobsey, but I called him this all weekend)
"Ive had 2 long term serious relationships in the last year"
"If she tells me shes 16 thats legal"

Adam
"They use franc's in France"

Adam Near lay
"You missed out, BABY"

Me
"Ive blown a boost hose"
"This is a 90 bend Dubbsey, SHHHIIIIIT"
"Ahhh Ive pissed myself"

Sam
"Racing Brakes" (After a long squeal)

Il post pics 2night. Some of the vids are great. Sams vids with dubbsey driving sunday afternoon are great, you need to sound on loud to hear me piss myself :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Trip up and down the mountain at speed. Me following Declan.




More to follow tonight.
Remember, if you have the bandwidth and speed, you can click the HQ button.

Good job I'd got a V6 with big brakes. A 225 with stock brakes would probably be buried in his boot. 

Sean


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just a couple of mine i managed to take off the camera this morning , more to follow later 

Mark


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Eeeexxxccccelent video..looks like real fun,,,, some deeemon overtaking,,, the bike !!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok here's the vid of me and John H giving it some stick on the mountain we hit somewhere over 120mph. 4mins 50secs in I follow John overtaking the village idiot in his Postman Pat van. I clearly start to over take well within the broken white lines and as I am behind john can't see the continuous white lines coming up. I guess I could have cut him up and pulled across in front of him which i'm sure he would have been very happy for me to do :roll: In law I did nothing wrong however he should be prosecuted for wasting police time and giving them false information the retard. If this guy had just one more brain cell he would be an half wit. I was going to take John as well but I didnt want to upset him :lol: I have to say the Manx policeman was great and we shared a laugh or two. The bobby told me that the guy had even been "an arse" with thier control room. [smiley=baby.gif] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adOH3ohj ... annel_page


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres a few of my pictures, a nice edited video is to come

PS*** - If you want your number plate blanking out in any of my vids or pics, please say so, if i hear nothing i will publish the video, thank you

Paul


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

les said:


> Ok here's the vid of me and John H giving it some stick on the mountain we hit somewhere over 120mph. 4mins 50secs in I follow John overtaking the village idiot in his Postman Pat van. I clearly start to over take well within the broken white lines and as I am behind john can't see the continuous white lines coming up. I guess I could have cut him up and pulled across in front of him which i'm sure he would have been very happy for me to do :roll: In law I did nothing wrong however he should be prosecuted for wasting police time and giving them false information the retard. If this guy had just one more brain cell he would be an half wit. I was going to take John as well but I didnt want to upset him :lol: I have to say the Manx policeman was great and we shared a laugh or two. The bobby told me that the guy had even been "an arse" with thier control room. [smiley=baby.gif]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adOH3ohj ... annel_page


nice bit of driving mate, again , looks like fun fun funnn


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just a couple from me and only one of cars in a line. :roll:

And at least one pic is by the one who likes to use my camera.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Trip up and down the mountain at speed. Me following Declan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the bike appeared on my rear quarter I pulled back a bit to allow him some option to pull in; he was clearly going to pass fairly rapidly. I was a bit surprised when he passed ALL the cars on the approach to that 90 right at the pub.

Shame you didn't have the rear facing camera working Sean as you'd have a shot of mine (with little brakes) standing on its nose with my eyeballs on the inside of the windscreen.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A few more from me.
John H doing his "I got me beadie eyes on you" and his Kung Foo grasshopper impersonation. Actually he's just pissed. :lol: Feel free to add your own captions. Here's another " Hmm you tried to overtake me hey"








Me to Dani " Dani I can't quite get you all in, just back a bit more please"








"it's not the leaving of Liverpool that grieves me"








Looking down the Marine drive.








Peel. BTW the smoked bacon from the kipper shop is hmmmm wonderful I had some for my breakfast this morning. 








The Creek watering hole in Peel.








and again.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

A HUGE THANK YOU to Brian in his MK 2 for bringing me home . Was y 1st time in a MK2 and was a very nice drive. Thank you very much. Hope you arrived home safley (tho rather late)

Sheldon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a vid I took as all cars drove down to the Calf of Man. Lovely sunny Saturday late morning with great views as the Calf comes into sight. BTW for those who don't know my vids were all taken with my little Canon Ixus75 mounted on the front quarter light on the drivers side. I used a Cullmann suction cup mount I got of eBay.  I was a bit worried it might come off but this thing sticks like the proverbial sh*t to a blanket.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well someone had to be there to photograph Les's arresting moments:

Listening to the excuses.......









Did Les amuse the Bobby?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Here's a few more!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Short vid driving down to Port St.Mary.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Well someone had to be there to photograph Les's arresting moments:
> 
> Listening to the excuses.......
> 
> ...


The bobby was a very nice man a very very nice man indeed.  He had to put his hand over his mouth to control his laughter :lol: I just wish more policemen where the same. The IOM police tend to use common sense, are more layed back and understanding a lot more than in this country. You get the feeling they are not out to fill quotas or meet targets etc. He was amazed Postman Pat had followed us into the pits to give me his interpritation of the highway code and that I shouldnt have been a naughty boy even if he was wrong. :roll: The bobby even admited the TT was his fav car, asked us about the club and wished us a good stay.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres a quick video i whipped together last night.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0NOhiT ... annel_page


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Heres a quick video i whipped together last night.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0NOhiT ... annel_page


As per scouse, nice one mate. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Here we go - a few snaps from the 500 on Photobucket:

Gormley's "Another Place" 100 iron men on the beach @ Crosby (Liverpool)









Liverpool









Friday in the Pits

















Happy Birthday Declan  









"you missed out - BABY!" :lol: 









Calf o Man









The boys mating rituals at Calf o Man









"Follow me..."









His n Hers qS? :lol: (sorry Dobsie)









Port St Mary 









It just aint clean enough!!! :roll: 









Dani Dani DANI! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!!









Marine Drive


















Proof I was on my best behaviour









Air assisted brakes?









Laxey









Homeward bound









All photos here [url =http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/mighty-tee/TT%20-%20Isle%20of%20Man%20-%20April%2009/] PHOTOBUCKET [/url], if anyone want the hi-res version let me know your email address and the photo id and I will send it to you.

Now to the video...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Car looks stunning in that last pic mate!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My turn:

Let me know what you think, cheers

Matt


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Mating ritual, looks as if the dominant male took charge there, lmao!!!

his n hers, dont apologize its alright that you bought the hers im not blaming you 

great pics tho caught a lot of stuff that i completely forgot about 

Hark love the video mate awsome stuff


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PMSL at your other half screaming!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Heres a quick video i whipped together last night.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0NOhiT ... annel_page


Grate video mate looked like good fun can not believe i could not make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> My turn:
> 
> Let me know what you think, cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Love the vid Matt 8)

its only a few days ago but i need to get on them roads again 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice video Hark, very good mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Quality video Matt...

Shame that Van missed Dubbsey


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

That van was miles away lol, i was taking the racin line couldnt you tell lmao


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Dobbsy said:


> his n hers, dont apologize its alright that you bought the hers im not blaming you


According to Matt, "you drive like a girl" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hark said:


> Dobbsy said:
> 
> 
> > you got the marine drive bit recorded hark?
> ...


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

well i must do i made bikers(sheldon) pee himself...literally


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> well i must do i made bikers(sheldon) pee himself...literally


Is it still nice and sticky?
Waiting for Sam to put video up


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> well i must do i made bikers(sheldon) pee himself...literally


I bet he did too!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hark said:


> My turn:
> 
> Let me know what you think, cheers
> 
> Matt


Excellent video Matt - you should have edited the scream to coincide with the van :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At last - my video diary of the weekend 

http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/4966631/13222676


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:



> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > My turn:
> ...


Very good video Matt, your exhaust sounds fab too... 8) As John says you need the scream with the van... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> At last - my video diary of the weekend
> 
> http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/4966631/13222676


Nice video R, im glad a few of us made some videos


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Some great videos there. I will have to stick them all on DVD to preserve for future viewing.

Dec


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Paul, until this morning I hadnt got the first clue how to edit videos then I found Videospin and had a slack day at work. :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , its great to see the footage of the trip 8) ,
i have a camcorder but need a mount for the screen , anyone suggest where i can get one ..................ready for the next time :wink:

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Yep , its great to see the footage of the trip 8) ,
> i have a camcorder but need a mount for the screen , anyone suggest where i can get one ..................ready for the next time :wink:
> 
> Mark


Same here, Julie did her best, bless her.....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I havent bought one myself yet...... but i will be doing, here you go.......

http://www.fastfilms.co.uk/camera-suction-mounts.php


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> I havent bought one myself yet...... but i will be doing, here you go.......
> 
> http://www.fastfilms.co.uk/camera-suction-mounts.php


I used this one.

Suction Pod

This is a high quality suction mount made by Cullmann. This will sucker to any shiny surface. It has a pressure lever for getting extra suction. This mount is suitable for bullet cameras and small to medium camcorders.
95mm diameter suction cup, with ball and socket head. Manufacturer rated to 3kg, and we have tested this suction mount in excess of this (in ideal conditions).

Dimensions: 120mm (h) x 95mm (dia)
£27-50p from them however I was told they dont make them anymore, I got an old stock one.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> Check them out, loads of pics
> http://gallery.me.com/samuelbrook#100202


Some great pictures. Love the ones with the flag flying


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Thank's for these incredible movies  and so nice pictures [smiley=sunny.gif]

I wasn't able to join you this year but maybe in two years 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Thank's for these incredible movies  and so nice pictures [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> I wasn't able to join you this year but maybe in two years 8)


Why wait two years?? Come along next year


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> Check them out, loads of pics
> http://gallery.me.com/samuelbrook#100202


Nice pics Sam matey  

(hope the car is sorted mate?)


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> MerlinClanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank's for these incredible movies  and so nice pictures [smiley=sunny.gif]
> ...


I thought that this event was held every two years.
I have so good memories of 2007 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> I thought that this event was held every two years.
> I have so good memories of 2007 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Correct It is every 2 years next one is in 2011 the one before was 2007 (time before that was in 2005) as you say and I was also there


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

To be honest, whether it is orangised for next year through the TTOC or not, ill be going


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

damn right redscouse cant wait 2 years here either im afraid lmao


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be there next April around the 3rd as a mate of mine who lives there ( we met up on the Friday) is getting married and i'm invited over to the wedding


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's nothing to stop it happening every year apart from peoples considerable time and effort to organise it. I wouldn't want to pressurise Mark into doing it again so soon - even though it was a roaring success - unless he wants to but perhaps someone else could take a turn?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

John-H said:


> There's nothing to stop it happening every year apart from peoples considerable time and effort to organise it. I wouldn't want to pressurise Mark into doing it again so soon - even though it was a roaring success - unless he wants to but perhaps someone else could take a turn?


I'm up to do it again in 2010 !

same plan 

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing to stop it happening every year apart from peoples considerable time and effort to organise it. I wouldn't want to pressurise Mark into doing it again so soon - even though it was a roaring success - unless he wants to but perhaps someone else could take a turn?
> ...


Different Travelodge 

Actually we made a note of about 3 hotels within 30mins of Liverpool (Chester direction) on our way home last Sunday, which I will pass on.

With Italy on the agenda next year I cant commit to IoM but.........


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mark.. top man, if you do choose to organise it again then ill be there, also if you keep everything the same (part from that travelodge as mentioned by R above hehe) then it will be as good as the last one!
Only next year..... im taking my Garden Fork!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just said to SWMBO about this and her comments go along the lines of it being a good test for the "new" Brembos. So (employment permitting) sounds like a plan.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

OK Here are the hotels we passed i order of distance from Liverpool:

Approx 30 mins....

1)Rowton Hall Hotel - probably pricey

2) Ramada Chester - from £68

3) Innkeepers Lodge Chester - from £53

Approx 40 mins....

4) Egerton Arms - website doesnt seem to work - more a pub with accomodation.

Both 2 & 3 looked quite nice as we passed.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

conlechi said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing to stop it happening every year apart from peoples considerable time and effort to organise it. I wouldn't want to pressurise Mark into doing it again so soon - even though it was a roaring success - unless he wants to but perhaps someone else could take a turn?
> ...


What a hero! 



Redscouse said:


> Mark.. top man, if you do choose to organise it again then ill be there, also if you keep everything the same (part from that travelodge as mentioned by R above hehe) then it will be as good as the last one!
> Only next year..... im taking my Garden Fork!!


 :lol: Now we don't want to upset the locals too much! I thought that hotel was quite a good venue for us - we might want to go there again :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

John....

The Mount Murray was fantastic buddy, i would love to stay there again, very nice place. I was on about the Travelodge around 12 of us stayed at the night before we left for the IoM. I wouldnt say it was the safest place ive left my TT before :lol:

Paul


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> John....
> 
> The Mount Murray was fantastic buddy, i would love to stay there again, very nice place. I was on about the Travelodge around 12 of us stayed at the night before we left for the IoM. I wouldnt say it was the safest place ive left my TT before :lol:
> 
> Paul


Oh I see - I thought you were referring to another incident :roll: . All you need to remember is that when the kids pedal up and say, "50p to look after your car mate?" - say you'll pay them when you leave if they've done a good job. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> I will be there next April around the 11th as a mate of mine who lives over there ( we met up on the Friday) is getting married and i'm invited over to the wedding


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there next April around the 11th as a mate of mine who lives over there ( we met up on the Friday) is getting married and i'm invited over to the wedding


Les, you really will have to work out this posting business :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 :? :-| [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> :? :-| [smiley=book2.gif]


 :lol: :lol: Gotta love him...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> :? :-| [smiley=book2.gif]


I'm only pulling your leg  - you quoted yourself - easily done :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > :? :-| [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


well it was so good I wanted to read it twice


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone rember me going to take ths one? :roll: :lol: The bloke loved it, gave me the thubs up as ai hurtled down the road 2wards him (these are the ceramic brake option for thoose that dont know, I spottled them a mile away and ran down the road after hm till he stopped :lol: )



































































































This was a worrying time, Mark and I thourght he was going to fall! Then he saw a snake, which I thourght he then tryed to run away from,when he was actually chasing it trying to catch it :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Lots of excellent pictures and videos, so thanks to everyone who took the trouble to take, edit and post them.

I finally put a video on You Tube so here's a short journey down Marine Drive. You may wish to turn the volume down since I forgot about the mike and wind noise. The camera mount was on the door mirror so I "guarded" it with one hand during the drive but it stayed stuck!!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice pictures Sheldon.
Especially this one.  8) 









Now you see why the four alpine TTourists were fashionably late getting to Marine Drive. It meant everyone else got pictures and video of us coming by at speed. 

Here's my journey from home to Liverpool on Friday morning compressed into 10 minutes. Just the main highlights. Met Dickie at Stafford services, the Widnes travelodge crew on the M62, wrong turn in Liverpool (Marks fault  ) and finally getting to the docks.






Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> wrong turn in Liverpool (Marks fault  ) Sean.


Oi !... :wink: ......................

............... dodgy sat nav :roll:

nice vid Sean 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Some more of my pics 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics there Mark mate

****ATTENTION!!!!***
Ive put my video onto DVD as someone has requested it, if you would like a copy, drop me a PM with your addy and ill get a copy out to you *


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Working my way through the onboard videos slowly but surely.
Here's part 2 of day 1. Douglas to the hotel by a less than direct route.  
Nothing really exciting in this one I'm sorry to say.






More to come as and when I process it. Parts 3, 4 and 5 will be the first lap around the TT course, including the first trip over the mountain.

Sean.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Paul can I have a copy at Ace please to show charlie and keep in my dvd collection


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Paul can I have a copy at Ace please to show charlie and keep in my dvd collection


Sure mate, ill run you one off tomorrow.

Remind me nearer the time otherwise ill forget it


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Paul, can you either bring me a copy to Ace on the 25th, or alternatively just bring the video with you and I'll copy onto my laptop while we're there?

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

V6 SRS said:


> Paul, can you either bring me a copy to Ace on the 25th, or alternatively just bring the video with you and I'll copy onto my laptop while we're there?
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean.


Sean, no problem, ill bring a copy to Ace with me, im bringing Bikerz one also 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got my dvd this morning , thanks Paul 8)

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Parts 3, 4 and 5 of my IoM video log are now on my Youtube Channel.
You can just look in the recent activity window for the last 3 videos uploaded.
Alternatively, here are the direct links to Part 3, Part 4 and Part 5
These cover most of the first lap around the TT circuit on Friday afternoon. 8)

One more part left from day 1 and then it's on to day 2 and 3. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool videos, Sean. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sam pull your finger out :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Sam pull your finger out :roll:
> ...


And who are you again?? :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

Sorry to hear buddy, In Ireland I guess


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry to hear buddy, In Ireland I guess


Yup gud guess


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Whens he back Charles? I spoke to him last monday and said it was probally 6 weeks till he has the beast  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

He's back for GTi on the weekend then I think he's off again soon after


----------

